# Learning Wing Chun



## T1gger (Apr 25, 2010)

So I've wanted to learn some sort of martial arts for a long time, but I have a very busy schedule.  I'm in medical school right now, so my schedule is pretty variable.  After talking to one of the interns at the hospital who used to be SF in the army, I decided that Wing Chun is what I'd like to learn.  My problem: there's no place in North Louisiana that I'm aware of that teaches this, plus my schedule would be a problem.  Keeping in mind that I don't plan on attending competitions or anything and that I just want to learn this stuff for the self defense and discipline, what would you propose would be the best way to self-learn?  I know that ideally, there is no substitute from learning from an actual instructor, but this is just the situation that I'm in.  I'd be able to practice/spar with the aforementioned intern.  Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## yak sao (Apr 25, 2010)

Self training would be very difficult if not impossible with Wing Tsun.
So much of what we do requires feeling what the other person is doing.
That said , at the beginning stages there is a significant amount of foundation to be laid, ie footwork, stances, form, hand positions, punching and kicking that you could practice much of that on your own but yoiu still need someone to show you what you are doing, preferably in person.

I'm geographically challenged regarding that part of the country but I know there are a lot of WT people in Texas and some of the other surounding states that you could Goolgle, that may be willing to travel to your neck of the woods on a monthly basis to get you off on the right foot.

Good luck.


----------



## mook jong man (Apr 25, 2010)

Is Wing Chun really that thin on the ground over in the U.S ?
I would have thought with the large population , that there would be plenty of places to train.

I don't believe that you can self learn Wing Chun , there is too much going on below the surface that the untrained eye won't see.

I was continually making errors even when my Sifu or senior instructors were standing right next to me watching , so it would be impossible for someone by themselves.

Particularly something as complex as Chi Sau , that has so many facets to it .
Maybe you could find seminars to go to and just cram a lot of training into one weekend or do what Yak Sao said and get an instructor for private lessons.


----------



## T1gger (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm not saying that I'm trying to be some sort of expert with this stuff, but I'd like to learn some of this, be it with dvds or books or whatever.


----------



## yak sao (Apr 25, 2010)

Yep, the wing chun is spread pretty thin over here. There are pockets to be sure but there's a lot of map to cover.

Here in the Louisville area where I live there was only 1 WC/JKD hybrid for a lot of years, then our WT group came along which kind of splintered into LT and EBMAS and Allan Fong WT and there is Ali Rahim who is out of Michigan. There is also a VT group about an hour from here, so we are lucky.


----------



## mook jong man (Apr 25, 2010)

T1gger said:


> I'm not saying that I'm trying to be some sort of expert with this stuff, but I'd like to learn some of this, be it with dvds or books or whatever.


 
I understand what you are saying , you are in medical school right ?
It would be a bit like you teaching me how to perform an operation by video or by book.
I might gain a superficial level of knowledge , but you wouldn't want me doing  heart by-pass surgery on your mum would you.

As the saying goes a little knowledge can be a dangerous thing , and if you want to use it for real world self defence then you want to be sure you have a firm grasp of the applications and theories.

Wing Chun is a science in itself , and I really feel for your situation , but mate you have to find yourself an instructor there is no other way.


----------



## mook jong man (Apr 25, 2010)

yak sao said:


> Yep, the wing chun is spread pretty thin over here. There are pockets to be sure but there's a lot of map to cover.
> 
> Here in the Louisville area where I live there was only 1 WC/JKD hybrid for a lot of years, then our WT group came along which kind of splintered into LT and EBMAS and Allan Fong WT and there is Ali Rahim who is out of Michigan. There is also a VT group about an hour from here, so we are lucky.


 
Man that sux Yak Sao , here in Sydney I could probably find about six quality people I could get private lessons off within about 45 mins drive or closer.

I could also go to a few WT branches that are sprinkled around as well as suburban branches of a few other lineages.

We are pretty spoilt for choice as far as Wing Chun / Wing Tsun goes , but still I don't seem to see the same sort of hunger for the training that the American people seem to have , you guys are willing to travel and go to a bit of effort to find school.

Over here people are more interested in their local football teams and going to the pub rather than  martial arts.
For a country that worships sport we are right up there in terms of obesity.

God dammit I'm in the wrong country I should be over in there in the U.S.A establishing a global empire of schools and raking in multi million dollars in profits .   :BSmeter:


----------



## yak sao (Apr 25, 2010)

mook jong man said:


> Man that sux Yak Sao , here in Sydney I could probably find about six quality people I could get private lessons off within about 45 mins drive or closer.
> 
> I could also go to a few WT branches that are sprinkled around as well as suburban branches of a few other lineages.
> 
> ...


 

Well this is the land of opportunity....we'd be honored to have you here.


----------



## pmosiun1 (Apr 26, 2010)

What is available in your area?


----------



## zepedawingchun (Apr 26, 2010)

I have a Sidai in New Iberia (not sure where you're located in LA) that owns and operates a martial arts school.  His name is Danny or Dan.  Offered is Wing Chun, Kali, Muay Thai, ground fighting, and an MMA program.  His Wing Chun is really good, as is everything he teaches.  You might look him up.  He also has a website:

http://www.pmatc.com/


----------



## KamonGuy2 (Apr 26, 2010)

Man Id love to go and teach over there. My bro is currently living out there on a Visa and he is extremely talented at wing chun
(He ended up teaching a wing chun class in Baltimore once because the instructor didnt turn up)

If America accepted people on visas to teach wing chun Id be over like a shot!


----------



## T1gger (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm in north Louisiana.  I saw online about the place in New Iberia, and I think there may be one in Alexandria.  A bit of a drive for me though.

And I'm not exactly sure what is available around here.


----------



## blindsage (Apr 26, 2010)

Where exactly are you located?

Mook Jong:  There is a loooottt of WC here in the States, but it a very large country and it can depend on where you are.  Here in Seattle I can refer people to at least five or six schools off the top of my head, and I've been able to locate WC for most people in most areas here just using Google-fu.


----------



## T1gger (Apr 26, 2010)

In Shreveport currently.  That could change in a year; by which time it'll either be Shreveport or New Orleans.


----------



## blindsage (Apr 26, 2010)

Sorry, I got some good Google-fu but I couldn't find any WC in Shreveport, or NO although you might find this place interesting.
http://www.cqcunlimited.com/


----------



## T1gger (Apr 26, 2010)

Yeah, Shreveport is one of the armpits of America as far as I'm concerned.  There's not much here in regards to anything.

I checked that site out, Muay Thai is actually one of the arts I was originally thinking about learning, but when I talked to that SF guy and looked some stuff online, WC is just more intriguing to me.


----------



## J Ellis (Apr 26, 2010)

T1gger said:


> Keeping in mind that I don't plan on attending competitions or anything and that I just want to learn this stuff for the self defense and discipline, what would you propose would be the best way to self-learn?


 
You should be able to teach yourself as long as you stick to applications like hand to hand combat. If you wanted to enter one of the major WC competitions, that would be another matter. You couldn't teach yourself that kind of thing.

Wait...what?

On a more serious note. I've commuted (2-5 hours one way) once or twice a month for private lessons for several years. There simply aren't any schools or teachers in my area that teach what I want to learn. You have to decide what you want to do and how badly you want to do it. There are ways to train on your own, I'm not denying that. I've done it myself for about fifteen years. But if you want to really understand an art, and you've got experienced practitioners here saying there are some things you can't get without guided instruction, you have to decide what you're willing to do to accomplish your goal.

Otherwise, do something else.

Joel


----------



## J Ellis (Apr 26, 2010)

You might check out this guy's blog. Sounds like he started out in a similar situation to your own. His journey may be helpful in finding your own path.

http://cenlawingchun.blogspot.com/


----------



## blindsage (Apr 26, 2010)

T1gger said:


> Yeah, Shreveport is one of the armpits of America as far as I'm concerned. There's not much here in regards to anything.
> 
> I checked that site out, Muay Thai is actually one of the arts I was originally thinking about learning, but when I talked to that SF guy and looked some stuff online, WC is just more intriguing to me.


You might check that website again.  Muay Thai is not their main thing.  They do a mix of Filipino styles, JKD, Ground Fighting, and Silat.  And they have dedicated Pekiti Tirsia Kali classes.  If you can't find what you want maybe you should check out what you can.


----------



## 5rings (Apr 26, 2010)

I believe someone posted here already how learning Wing Chun....would be very difficult if not impossable, to which I agree completely. Given your short allowable time frame & not having a qualified teacher near you. Their is a Technique that can be practiced as a solo form that has most of the basic hand & blocking movements Pac,Tan, Larp Jut etc in it. Look up Yang Tai Chi " Silk Reeling" Its single & two man sets offers a good entry level understanding of connection & Transition. Try looking for Yang Jwing -Ming's book on advance Tai Chi Chuan "yang style"  This is a very simple Drill that can be learned out of this book or better from DVD if you can find it?
I would start with the solo set.....till you find a partner for the two man.
you'll also need a book on wing chun to understand the similarities. You can later travel to a seminar to pick up "Chi Sao" drill.....but you'll definiately need a partner....to develop your connection & Jing.

"Always try to think outside the Traditional box"


----------



## mook jong man (Apr 27, 2010)

blindsage said:


> Where exactly are you located?
> 
> Mook Jong: There is a loooottt of WC here in the States, but it a very large country and it can depend on where you are. Here in Seattle I can refer people to at least five or six schools off the top of my head, and I've been able to locate WC for most people in most areas here just using Google-fu.


 
I didn't think of that , in America the population is more spread out over the whole land mass so any instructors would be spread out as well.

In Australia it is pretty arid so all of the major cities are around the coast ,which probably tends to concentrate the population more , if that makes any sense.


----------



## Nicholas82555 (Apr 27, 2010)

Thin is not the word esp. places where u would thing there should be atleast 1 school. I live in Monterey California. In order to get to a WC school I've go to drive atleast 60 miles to the nearest one but it'll be worth it.

The school I visit has an excellent teacher from all accounts and somewhat small group which would allow for more attention to detail than say a large class ala Leung Ting. Nothing against the system just the size of alot of the classes. I rather be a name than a number.


----------



## KamonGuy2 (Apr 28, 2010)

Nicholas82555 said:


> The school I visit has an excellent teacher from all accounts and somewhat small group which would allow for more attention to detail than say a large class ala Leung Ting. Nothing against the system just the size of alot of the classes. I rather be a name than a number.


 
I disagree. Big classes are much better for your training. The point of going to class is to practice and train your techniques with different partners. The more students you have, the more flavour you get (ie you have to develop your kung fu to work against ANYONE, as opposed to getting used to training with one or two individuals)

An instructor should be good enough to cope with looking at a large number of individuals. Ive taught classes of 30 or 40 before and found it very easy. 

Once you get up to an intermediate level, that is when you become a name and not a number


----------



## mook jong man (Apr 28, 2010)

Kamon Guy said:


> I disagree. Big classes are much better for your training. The point of going to class is to practice and train your techniques with different partners. The more students you have, the more flavour you get (ie you have to develop your kung fu to work against ANYONE, as opposed to getting used to training with one or two individuals)
> 
> An instructor should be good enough to cope with looking at a large number of individuals. Ive taught classes of 30 or 40 before and found it very easy.
> 
> Once you get up to an intermediate level, that is when you become a name and not a number


 
I agree fat , skinny , short , tall , muscular , awkward or athletic they all move differently.


----------



## wingchuntraining (May 2, 2010)

I agree that i prefer to train in larger classes, not only does it give you a greater variety of people to train with it is good for the school.  As you progress to senior levels you will have more partner at your level to train with.  I know this is a consideration for advanced students as well as something to look forward to in your development.  Also the training as a greater level of energy with a full house and tends to lift the standard..


----------

